# Rabbit hunt



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

wondering if any one been out huntin rabbits.Where is a good area to head out to.My son wants to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Pick a sage-brush covered valley and have at it. Little shallow draws, maybe a little water, a few car-sized rocks. Most of Utah really. Drive any west running road west of I-15 and there you are. Move around a bit- if you don't see anything in 20 minutes or a half hour drive a couple more miles and try it again. 

Watch out out for deer hunters, wear some orange and have fun.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anywhere west of Utah lake has always been good for me. Might even run into some coyotes while you are at it.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Where is a good area to head out to


_Is there no shame???_ :shock:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

> Is there no shame???


Seriously, Quill, you're going to bag on a guy asking for a rabbit hunting spot for his kid?

Me thinks the anti-hot-spotting has gotten a little out of control. Even for chukar, (which is my thing) what's wrong with naming names? Now I'm not giving out GPS coordinates to where I park the truck, but if I start naming Utah's minor mountain ranges[*], is that really going to ruin anyone's hunt?

[*]( I was going to actually name some names, but since I am actually afraid of the guys on the upland game forum, I held back. Y'all got me trained better than my hound.)


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Like said before.. west of utah lake. Also if you wanna drive away head up to parkvally/snowville area. It will be slower hunting at this time. Hard to see the little buggers with no snow on the ground. When i walk in an area for sage hen i found 3 this year and shot them, but when their is snow i see a lot more in the area.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

You looking for jacks or cottontails?

Also where are you at?


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Seriously, Quill, you're going to bag on a guy asking for a rabbit hunting spot for his kid?


_Yeah, If ya need advice in a open forum on the where's to hunt Rabbit's ya might as well pack'er in but hey Nancy thats my opinion... BTW ju still lookin for that Chkr???_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> > Seriously, Quill, you're going to bag on a guy asking for a rabbit hunting spot for his kid?
> 
> 
> _Yeah, If ya need advice in a open forum on the where's to hunt Rabbit's ya might as well pack'er in but hey Nancy thats my opinion... BTW ju still lookin for that Chkr???_


It may be late Husker, but if you wanted to send me a PM, I could steer you into another place or two.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Good on ya hero's..._


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great post !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yes, much like yer site.!. .!. .!._


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been out looking for Jacks this year at least a dozen times this year. Every time it was west of Cedar Fort, towards Vernon. Haven't seen a lot. Still managed to get a couple, but not a lot. I have heard that it is great out by Vernal. But that is just what I hear.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I ran into TONS of jacks out on the Parker.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

When we were out in Howell Valley we saw quite a few on the walk in access property owned by Arthur Douglas as well as Ray Sorenson. Check the DWR site to get an actual map of those two locations.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

We found a bunch of Jacks and a few Cottontails alittle west of Fillmore...had to look awhile to find a green area as its pretty dry down there...but, worth the drive :wink:


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I know that is has been a while but last year during the muzzleloader elk hunt we ran in to a ton of cottontails on Ceader Mountain (East of Hunington). If the numbers are still up this year like they were last year it would be a fun weekend hunt.

400bull


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

if you get the road that takes you on the west side of utah lake by like saratoga springs. head on that road going south for a little while and you will see a place on the west side of the road where everyone and there grandkids go shooting.. well keep going south about 10 minutes and there will be a turn off to your right take that and there is a big sagebrush flat i have had great success there. if you get the the big turn that takes you southeast you have gone to far... thats all i got


----------

